# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Pas 30 vitesh ne bodrum, ekspozohet piktura e Picassos e cilesuar si "porno"...

## the admiral

Tek Metropolitan ne New York ne ekspoziten e kushtuar mjeshtrit te kubizmit Pablo Picasso do te jete e pranishme edhe piktura e tij "La Douleur ".
Kjo Veper i eshte dhuruar muzeumit ne vitin 1982 dhe qe atehere eshte mbajtur "e fshehur" ne bodrumet e muzeumit.
Vepra paraqet vete piktorin me koken e nje femre mes kembeve...

----------


## Enii

lol ... i paarritshem eshte  :ngerdheshje:  kujt piktori i ka shkuar ne mendje dicka kaq origjinale ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Komunist pornografist"....

Pikaso eshte i madh.

----------


## the admiral

pornografi e madhe...
ka qindra vepra neper muzeumet e botes qe jane edhe me zi se kjo.
kur bejne si konservatore te medhenje edhe amerikanet... hahaha!
çdo gje u duket pornografi.
ndoshta ngaqe pornografi kane prodhuar shume dhe ja kane idene, ndersa artit jo...

----------


## Ksanthi

Pse e kane fshehur amerikanet qe mos marrin shembull njerzit ?Haha sa ipokrita .
Besoj se duan ta mbajne te fshehur qe ti rriten vlerat.

----------


## Hard_Style

....ai mashkulli  po duket shum i ri....
- kënd e ka paraqit aty?
...apo eshte thjesht vetem diqka porno...

----------


## Qyfyre

> pornografi e madhe...
> ka qindra vepra neper muzeumet e botes qe jane edhe me zi se kjo.
> kur bejne si konservatore te medhenje edhe amerikanet... hahaha!
> çdo gje u duket pornografi.
> ndoshta ngaqe pornografi kane prodhuar shume dhe ja kane idene, ndersa artit jo...


Ne fakt amerikanet jane shum me strikt per kto pune ne krahasim me europianet. Mbase ngaqe eshte shume ne mode kjo hedhja ne gjyq, dhe kane hall se del ndonje prind dhe thot me eshte shokuar femija kur pa ate pikture dhe kerkon miliona nga muzeu.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Madheshtore ,te pikturosh veten tende ne ate pozicion  :ngerdheshje: 
Duhet kurajo ,Magnifique Picasso ...

----------


## the admiral

> ....ai mashkulli  po duket shum i ri....
> - kënd e ka paraqit aty?
> ...apo eshte thjesht vetem diqka porno...


ka paraqitur veteveten ne moshen rreth 20 vjeçare.
mua nuk me duket ndonje pikture shokuese...

----------


## the admiral

> Ne fakt amerikanet jane shum me strikt per kto pune ne krahasim me europianet. Mbase ngaqe eshte shume ne mode kjo hedhja ne gjyq, dhe kane hall se del ndonje prind dhe thot me eshte shokuar femija kur pa ate pikture dhe kerkon miliona nga muzeu.


e vertete eshte. amerikanet bejne sikur jane me strikt... bejne sikur kane ndonje moral te larte.
mbaj mend per shfaqjen e super bowlit, rastin e janet jackson.
ne amerike u trajtua si ndonje skandal i jashtezakonshem, 
ndersa ne europe do te kishte qene nje gje pothuajse krejt normale.

----------


## fattlumi

Kjo veper e Picassos duhet te jete e fillimit te karrieres se tij pasiqe kulmi i karrieres se tij ishte kubizmi.Sidoqofte,ka qene nje merakli i madh i femrave dhe poashtu nje gjeni i piktures dhe skulptures.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> ka paraqitur veteveten ne moshen rreth 20 vjeçare.
> mua nuk me duket ndonje pikture shokuese...


Personalisht nuk i jap me teper se 11 vite ne ate pikture.Me te qenka abuzuar qe ne moshe minore!Kjo shpjegon edhe natyren e tij komplekse...
+ kesaj,mua me teper shokues me duket fakti qe ty nuk te duket nje pikture shokuese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## the admiral

> Personalisht nuk i jap me teper se 11 vite ne ate pikture.Me te qenka abuzuar qe ne moshe minore!Kjo shpjegon edhe natyren e tij komplekse...
> + kesaj,mua me teper shokues me duket fakti qe ty nuk te duket nje pikture shokuese


nuk ka pse te me duket shokuese... nuk ka ndonje lakuriqsi ne te.
behen ekspozita te tera vetem per "nudo".
gjysma e se keqes po te ishin nudo top modelesh, 
por ne shumicen e rasteve jane nudo te femrave obeze. 
me shokuese me duken ato...
po çfare abuzimi e ke fjalen??? hahah!!! 
e sheh pozicionin totalisht te relaksuar te picassos?
duart pas koke. apo thua e kane lidhur? haha!

----------


## INFINITY©

> e vertete eshte. amerikanet bejne sikur jane me strikt... bejne sikur kane ndonje moral te larte.
> mbaj mend per shfaqjen e super bowlit, rastin e janet jackson.
> ne amerike u trajtua si ndonje skandal i jashtezakonshem, 
> ndersa ne europe do te kishte qene nje gje pothuajse krejt normale.


Dhelpra kur nuk i arriti rrushte, tha jane te pabere. Edhe puna jote zoteri. Kush je ti te flasesh per moralin e amerikaneve ne pergjithesi, apo ke eksperience se ke ardhur nja 2 dite ketu apo se te ka folur zezaku me te cilin ke jetuar per moralin e Amerikes? Rasti i Janet Jackson u trajtua si skandal sepse kushedi se sa femije ishin duke e pare dhe nqs amerikanet ishin aq te pamoralshem sa thua ti, nuk do ju bente fare pershtypje. Megjithate keshtu eshte kur ke shoqeri apo njeh llumin e Amerikes dhe jo njerez qe kane vlera.

Sa per kete pikturen, jam e sigurte qe mos-ekspozimi i saj per kaq kohe ka ndonje motiv krejt ndryshe nga c'e mendojne keta moralistet e FSH-se.

----------


## busavata

100 here ma porno ka qen ajo  e John Lennon edhe Yoko Ono ...edhe e botonin neper gazeta ...

http://www.artcelebs.com/images/Lenn...n_erotic_7.jpg

----------


## Hard_Style

> 100 here ma porno ka qen ajo  e John Lennon edhe Yoko Ono ...edhe e botonin neper gazeta ...
> 
> http://www.artcelebs.com/images/Lenn...n_erotic_7.jpg


...po busavata , mirpo ...n'cilin koh picasso edhe ncilen koh john Lennoni ...???

P.s . e mendojsha ma heret a thu ?? kush e shpiki qeto me *********  :ngerdheshje: 
aj kuka kan picasso... :Mos:

----------


## fattlumi

Ne aspektin artistik skandalin e vertete e kishte bere nje pikture e Edouard Manet e quajtur "Le déjeuner sur l'herbe" (Dreka ne bari),e ekspozuar per here te pare ne vitin 1863.
Skandali ne kete pikture perbente nje grua te zhveshur ne nje park mali dhe dy burra te veshur si zoterinj.
Gruaja ne pikture eshte vet gruaja e Eduard Mane-se ,ndersa njeri prej burrave eshte vellau i tij e tjetri eshte miku i tij(vellau i gruas).Kur ishte ekspozuar kjo pikture kishte shokuar publikun francez,per shkakun se nuk eshte pikture realiste me motive  sociale e as politike,por thjeshte imagjinata dhe liria e te shprehurit te vet artistit.
Disa nga kritiket dhe publiku e moren skandaloze dhe injorim te botes femrore pasiqe ne pikture shihen dy burrat se si bisedojne pa e qare koken shume per gruan lakuriq aty prane.

----------


## Hard_Style

> Disa nga kritiket dhe publiku e moren skandaloze dhe injorim te botes femrore pasiqe ne pikture shihen dy burrat se si bisedojne pa e qare koken shume per gruan lakuriq aty prane


fattlum...nuk u kan dasht me marr shum afer zemeres publiku edhe kritiket ..., per shkak se s'te kuka kan edhe qaq e fort kjo gruja .... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## fattlumi

> fattlum...nuk u kan dasht me marr shum afer zemeres publiku edhe kritiket ..., per shkak se s'te kuka kan edhe qaq e fort kjo gruja ....


Skandali ka te beje me lakuriqesine e gruas perballe dy meshkujve te veshur si xhentelmen.d.m.th.Pse gruaja teresisht e zhveshur ndersa burrat te veshur si zoterinj.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> nuk ka pse te me duket shokuese... nuk ka ndonje lakuriqsi ne te.
> behen ekspozita te tera vetem per "nudo".
> gjysma e se keqes po te ishin nudo top modelesh, 
> por ne shumicen e rasteve jane nudo te femrave obeze. 
> me shokuese me duken ato...
> po çfare abuzimi e ke fjalen??? hahah!!! 
> e sheh pozicionin totalisht te relaksuar te picassos?
> duart pas koke. apo thua e kane lidhur? haha!


Vazhdoj te shokohem me qendrimet e tua!
Te cilesos shokuese nudot e femrave obeze dhe te konsiderosh normal pozicionimin e relaksuar te nje 11 vjecari nderkohe qe nje grua madhore po konsumon seks oral me te..me vjen keq por kjo eshte nje mungese e theksuar humanizmi..)

----------

